# bleeding mole



## ggparker14 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the code for a bleeding mole on the back?  Would 216.9 be an appropriate code?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ccharcas (Aug 4, 2011)

I looked under hemorrhage, mole 631. Hope it helps.


----------



## lolap (Aug 8, 2011)

Code 631 pertains to Complications of Pregnancy.  In the index, mole has "see also Neoplasm, skin, benign" Code 216.5 is neoplasm, benign, site specific to back.


----------

